# outer image 240 sx HELP!!



## EKSILE (Oct 1, 2005)

i go every were to find stuff for my 240 SX i just bought this year, in may, ive done minor upgrades like putting in an electronic telescopic antenna to replace the easily breakable one that some punks at the mall broke.. (it only went halfway in anyways).
so anyways i buy stuff for it all the time now i want tail lights , kinda like the euro style ones wit the little round lights inside but i cant seem to find those anywhere, nore anyone that may carry it.
you name it ive been there looking for it, i dont however want to buy a body kit just to put the tail lights in there, i was told to go to a "speed shop" what ever that is to find them, i only recently got interested in cars since i got this one, if anyone can help me pleeease i wanna start making my car look good as well as run good if anyone knows a place to get good engine parts as well


----------

